# Public/Classroom Display Set-ups



## synoviaus (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to see what you folks have for display Tarantulas. I work in a library, and I would like to get a beginner species (Grammistola Pulchripes) since it will be my first T. I have been reading everything I can about T's, and their care. I hope to put it on display at work. I want the enclosure to be secure (locked) primarily to protect the spider. I want the children to be able to see it, but I want to make sure the enclosure and the T are safe from little fingers.  Please post pictures of your classroom or display terrariums and T's. Also, any ideas or concerns I need to think of?
Thanks, Amy


----------



## BioTeach (Jun 15, 2011)

I use the R-Zilla Critter Cages for my classroom T's (screen top may not be ideal, but I've had no problems).  I fill them up about halfway with cocofiber and add a hide or 2 and a water dish.  You can get little combo locks or use the small luggage size master locks on the sliding lids (the little master locks are more secure).  You can go crazy with decorations, live plants, etc..., but simple is easier to maintain.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm starting a biology teaching position soon and I just set up this display tank which I plan to use in class. I plan on purchasing one of the locks exo-terra makes.

My new Exo-Terra Display cage with Adult Female _Sericopelma rubronitens_. In one pic I threw in my other smaller cage I'll be using for an arboreal. It still needs decoration and my _Heteroscodra maculata_ to grow up.

































EDIT: She is settling in nicely!


----------



## synoviaus (Jul 9, 2011)

She is so beautiful! Love watching her redecorate! I know your classes will love your setups. Looks really nice! You'll have to give us updates when school starts back and when you get your other T settled.
Amy


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 11, 2011)

www.tarantulacages.com 

This guy has GREAT plexiglass terrariums that have locking clasps on the side, in which you can attatch two padlocks to. For your T you should get a Medium terrestrial cage. 

That solves the fear of the T escaping, or people trying to open the cage


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 12, 2011)

This, while not large, looks much nicer than your typical kritter keeper, and allows about as much floor space as a 5gal.  It's also cheap.


----------

